# Differences reeles entre macbook et macbook pro



## wrestlingmania (15 Mars 2008)

Bonjour,

je souhaite acheter un macbook et macbook pro mais je ne sais pas lequel choisir...

Car pour un peu moins de 1000 francs suisse qu'un macbook pro, j'ai un macbook avec la meme configuration qu'un macbook pro...
250 go, 2.4 ghz...

Donc quelles sont les differences qui justifient les prix des macbook pro ? clavier lumineux, ecran brillant 15 pouces, multi-touch, boitier ???

p.s: desole pour les accents je suis sur un clavier us


----------



## eleonooore (15 Mars 2008)

La carte graphique, la taille de l'écran...


----------



## meskh (15 Mars 2008)

eleonooore a dit:


> La carte graphique, la taille de l'écran...



et la vitesse du bus frontal et celle des barettes de mémoire ... ce qui est vachement important tout de même pour une différence de ...... au moins 400 euros


----------



## .Spirit (15 Mars 2008)

Même si d'habitude je ne suis pas trop "pour" le fait de rabâcher le "utilises la fonction recherche!" quand ce sont des questions qui reviennent, certes, mais pas souvent, là je pense qu'une recherche s'impose, et c'est pas vraiment dur de récapituler les différences ...
Allez, je t'aide 

- la coque alu
- la taille de l'écran
- le mutitouch
- le clavier rétroéclairé
- un processeur un chouilla plus puissant
- une vraie carte graphique, et pas un chipset graphique comme sur le MB
- une meilleure connectique (expresscard 34, entre autres)
- la possibilité de choisir sa dalle (matte ou brillante)
- la taille de l'adaptateur, un peu plus grande sur le MBP (ben oui, il est plus puissant)

j'ai oublié des choses ?


----------



## Dash93 (15 Mars 2008)

Pour ma part, j'ai vraiment beaucoup hésité entre le MBP et le MB. Ce qui m'a décidé à prendre le MBP : coque alu, clavier plus agréable et rétroéclairé, puissance (je fais du montage audio notamment), écran mat (très important pour moi, je ne supportais plus l'écran brillant de mon Dell, mais c'est très subjectif).

Deux semaines après mon achat, je ne regrette pas (je n'ai qu'un tout petit souci, des ventilos un peu bruyant à 2000 rpm, mais rien de grave je suis vraiment très exigeant). Il n'est pas beaucoup plus gros que le MB (j'ai le 15 pouces), et pas trop lourd (je le trimballe en cours dans mon sac Eastpak avec une sacoche Larobe). Niveau autonomie, c'est vraiment satisfaisant (je perds quelques minutes comparé à mon iBook G4). Mais les macbook sont aussi très bien, surtout les nouvelles versions, qui en plus de ça ont vu leur prix baisser !


----------



## anneee (15 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Même si d'habitude je ne suis pas trop "pour" le fait de rabâcher le "utilises la fonction recherche!" quand ce sont des questions qui reviennent, certes, mais pas souvent, là je pense qu'une recherche s'impose, et c'est pas vraiment dur de récapituler les différences ...
> Allez, je t'aide
> 
> - la coque alu
> ...



le prix 

et puis en ce qui concerne les différences entre les deux machines, y en a 18 pages ici


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Mars 2008)

meskh a dit:


> et la vitesse du bus frontal et celle des barettes de mémoire ... ce qui est vachement important tout de même pour une différence de ...... au moins 400 euros



:mouais: De quoi parle tu.. Les 2 ont les mêmes barrettes à 667 mhz et le FSB à 800 Mhz...


----------



## .Spirit (16 Mars 2008)

anthoprotic a dit:


> :mouais: De quoi parle tu.. Les 2 ont les mêmes barrettes à 667 mhz et le FSB à 800 Mhz...



Ca n'a pas changé avec les penryn ? A savoir FSB et bus mémoire à 800Mhz tous les deux ?


----------



## anthoprotic (16 Mars 2008)

.Spirit a dit:


> Ca n'a pas changé avec les penryn ? A savoir FSB et bus mémoire à 800Mhz tous les deux ?




Non, ça a changé avec santa-rosa  

Tu dois peut-être confondre avec Mac Pro/Xserve qui ont augmenté leur FSB à 1600 mhz..


----------



## wrestlingmania (17 Mars 2008)

Ces petits détails en plus sur le macbook pro justifient une si grande différence de prix pour une même configuration...? Il n'y a rien d'autre en plus...?


----------



## David_b (17 Mars 2008)

wrestlingmania a dit:


> Ces petits détails en plus sur le macbook pro justifient une si grande différence de prix pour une même configuration...? Il n'y a rien d'autre en plus...?



Tu voudrais quoi en plus d'une vraie CG, d'une meilleure dalle, d'un plus grand écran, d'une coque alu ? (et d'un Express Card et du FW 800 et d'un DVI natif) ?
Un générateur de billet gagnant au Loto ? 

Edit: un "détail", l'écran. arf...


----------



## Steb (30 Juillet 2008)

Pour ma part, j'hésite aussi entre le macbook blanc ou noir et le macbook pro.
Entre le macbook blanc et noir, la seule différence est (à part la couleur) le disque dur ? parce qu'il coute plus cher que le blanc avec le disque dur augmenté à 250Go.

Aussi, je me fiche du clavier éclairé, mais la taille de l'écran serait sympa. Enfin, je ne joue pas vraiment aux jeux sur ordi (une meilleure carte graphique me serait vraiment utile ?). Dans ce cas là le macbook 2,4GhZ avec mémoire de 4Go et disque dur de 250 Go coute 1449&#8364;, contre 2004&#8364; pour le pro avec ces mêmes caractéristiques. Il y a juste l'écran, le clavier éclairé, la carte graphique et le port de carte qui me sera inutile qui justifie ce prix ? Est-il vraiment supérieur au niveau performance, rapidité, sachant que c'est les mêmes caractéristiques ?

Sinon il y a le macbook pro avec les mêmes caractéristiques mais processeur de 2,5GHz à 2359&#8364;, soit presque 1000&#8364; de plus que le macbook ! On ressent une réelle différence avec 0,1GHZ de plus ?

En fait, je regarde le pro surtout pour la taille de l'écran et le processeur un peu plus performant, c'est la performance de l'ordinateur ainsi que sa vitesse qui m'intéresse (je branche une carte son externe pour jouer de la musique sur ordinateur).


----------



## supermoquette (30 Juillet 2008)

Achète toi-même la mémoire et un disque dur plutôt 7200 T/min que plus gros et 5400 et tu verras la différence. 

Après la taille c'est important, perso je fais 2h e train par jour et un MBPro me ferait moult chier.


----------



## Steb (30 Juillet 2008)

Ah oui, j'ai vu la différence de prix 
Mais le fait qu'elles ne viennent pas d'Apple ne change rien ? Elles seront de même qualité ? C'est facile à changer seul ? 
Par contre le disque dur, je peux le prendre sur l'apple store ? La vitesse change quoi ? parce que j'aurai peut-être besoin de place.

Ensuite la taille du macbook ne me dérange pas tant que ça, alors ma question reste toujours d'actualité 

Pour préciser une question, un macbook et un macbook pro avec les mêmes caractéristiques (mémoire, disque dur, processeur) seront aussi performants, aussi rapides ? Ce que je veux dire, c'est savoir s'il y a des pièces dans le pro de meilleure qualité qui augmentent la performance ?

Aussi, j'ai vu que l'emplacement expresscard permet de rajouter aussi des ports, comme usb, ça, ça me serait peut-être utile...

enfin, le macbook n'a pas le multi touch ? C'est quelque chose de vraiment utile ?


----------



## A l'aise Breizh (31 Juillet 2008)

La vitesse de rotation du disque par minute (5400 tour/min ou 7200 tour min dans notre cas), joue sur la rapidité du disque en lecture et en écriture: plus un disque tourne vite et moins il met de temps à aller chercher des informations...


----------



## valesco (2 Août 2008)

Les Macbooks blancs ont tendance à craqueler sur le côté. L'écran n'est pas de la meilleure qualité. Ce sont deux points qui ne posent aucun problème sur le Macbook pro.

Le multitouch, je ne vois pas dans quelle situation il me serait utile (j'ai un Macbook blanc).


----------



## supermoquette (2 Août 2008)

Y a le mutlti machin sur macbook et je peux pas m'en passer perso


----------



## anthoprotic (3 Août 2008)

MacBook Pro tu veux dire? Il te sert à quoi exactement?


----------



## BS0D (3 Août 2008)

valesco a dit:


> Les Macbooks blancs ont tendance à craqueler sur le côté. L'écran n'est pas de la meilleure qualité. Ce sont deux points qui ne posent aucun problème sur le Macbook pro.
> 
> Le multitouch, je ne vois pas dans quelle situation il me serait utile (j'ai un Macbook blanc).


 

Faut arrêter les tergiversations inutiles hein! 
Si ton MB a pété sur le coté, t'as fait un truc qu'il fallait pas. Il s'est pas fissuré par l'effet du st-esprit. Tu l'as fait tomber ou tapé en le trimballant, ça se résume à ça. D'autre part, l'écran du MB a une très bonne résolution pour une si petite taille (13.3").

Faut pas non plus essayer de dissuader les gens pour des conneries pareil, à savoir aussi le MBP a des problèmes de surchauffe bien connus. La coque peut te cramer les genoux si tu l'y gardes trop longtemps. 

ET puis on pourrait continuer en énumérant les prolbèmes récurrents des 2 concurrents, mais ça ferait pas avancer le schmilblick... ce que veut notre ami ici c'est connaître la différence réelle entre les 2. Pas ce qui te fait chier avec ton MB blanc.


----------



## badboy71 (3 Août 2008)

BS0D a dit:


> Faut arrêter les tergiversations inutiles hein!
> Si ton MB a pété sur le coté, t'as fait un truc qu'il fallait pas. Il s'est pas fissuré par l'effet du st-esprit. Tu l'as fait tomber ou tapé en le trimballant, ça se résume à ça.


 

dsl de te contredire , mais plusieurs personnes ce sont plein de fissure sur les macbook, et Apple a pris en charge les reparations. 

si tu veux en savoir plus, je t'invite a lire ce sujet : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=205342

Cordialement Quentin


----------



## BS0D (3 Août 2008)

badboy71 a dit:


> dsl de te contredire , mais plusieurs personnes ce sont plein de fissure sur les macbook, et Apple a pris en charge les reparations.
> 
> si tu veux en savoir plus, je t'invite a lire ce sujet : http://forum.macbidouille.com/index.php?showtopic=205342
> 
> Cordialement Quentin


 
C'est pas vraiment le sujet du topic ici... enfin bon continuez vos discussions de casse si vous voulez, moi je vais pas cautionner. 
Sur tout ordinateur on observe des problèmes, c'est pas la peine de les ressasser pour dégouter un petit bonhomme qui veut simplement se renseigner sur les *différences*, et *pas sur les problèmes*!


----------



## badboy71 (3 Août 2008)

je sais que ce n'est pas le sujet du topic je te contredisai juste en disant que c'etait un pb connu sinon je suis daccord avec toi tout les ordinateur ont des pb mais le macbook est une trés bonne machine


----------



## Steb (4 Août 2008)

grace à l'apple on campus, j'ai le budget du macbook pro 2,5 avec 250G de dd et 4G de ram, donc je vais sûrement me prendre celui là. Comme ça je pourrai quand même avoir un bon écran pour regarder des vidéos, et peut être prendrais-je des jeux !
Mais si vous avec les réponses à mes questions avant, même si mon problème est à peu près résolu, c'est toujours intéressant de savoir


----------



## skyfingerz (16 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Et concernant l'autonomie, y a-t-il une réelle différence entre le Macbook et le Macbook pro?

Merci


----------



## Amalcrex (17 Août 2008)

Non.
Peut-être une petite demi heure mais ça dépend encore comment on gère la santé de la batterie.

Par contre un point qui n'a pas été énuméré précédemment ce sont les haut-parleurs des MBP qui sont grands, près du clavier. Tandis que ceux des MB sont minuscules derrière l'écran...
Et ça, ça fait une différence notable aussi.


----------

